# désactiver iCloud Drive sur Mac



## vazen (28 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour, suite à installation d'un nouveau disque dur sur mon iMac j'ai installé High Sierra. J'ai alors activé iCloud Drive... qui prend 110Go ! Je voudrais maintenant le désactiver, mais le message 
*Si vous désactivez iCloud Drive, tous les documents stockés dans iCloud seront supprimés de ce Mac.*
m'incite à la prudence.
Si on coche "conserver une copie", on conserve vraiment le Bureau et les Documents tels quels ?


----------



## wellausoleil (31 Mars 2018)

Hello ! Je me retrouve avec le même problème ; as-tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## vazen (31 Mars 2018)

wellausoleil a dit:


> Hello ! Je me retrouve avec le même problème ; as-tu trouvé une solution ?


Non hélas, on ne trouve pas grand chose sur le Net et ici je n'ai pas eu de réponse. Aujourd'hui iCloud Drive occupe 99 Go sur mon SSD, je ne comprends absolument pas pourquoi...


----------



## wellausoleil (1 Avril 2018)

Du coup la seule solution que j'ai trouvée fut de tout télécharger et stocker sur un disque, puis de désactiver iCloud drive en supprimant les trucs et de les remettre par la suite. Je crois que j'ai gagné pas mal de place, mais je t'avoue que je n'ai pas vraiment comparé avant/après.


----------



## bradepitre (20 Mai 2018)

J'ai désactivé  iCloud Drive sur mon iMac. J'ai perdu le bureau, mes documents y c. ceux du dossier Dropbox. Encore une magie du nuage. Bon, j'ai tout récupéré via ma Time Capsule (no comment sur la future disparition des Times Capsules ... intéressantes pour la création de réseaux avec des bornes pour "élargir" le réseau).
Mais iCloud Drive est un vrai soucis. Aura-je pu récupérer mes dossiers sans Time Machine ?  Merci.


----------

